# Erreur gravure 0x8002006E



## nathalieeee (2 Novembre 2008)

Lors d'une gravure de fichiers sur dvd, une erreur inopinée  code erreur 0x8002006E s'est produite sur mon macbook pro (leopard). Après quelques recherches, j'ai pu lire que ce code erreur est arrivé à plusieurs personnes. Certains disent qu'il s'agit d'une incompatibilité entre le support de gravure et le graveur, pourtant les dvd utilisés sont des verbatim et mes gravures précédentes s'étaient passées sans soucis. Certains semblent avoir résolus le problème avec une PRAM, moi ça n'a rien changé. Lorsque l'erreur est survenue, j'ai fait bougé l'ordi quelques secondes avant en donnant un coup involontaire sur la table. Est ce possible que le problème vienne de là ? Petite précision : la gravure de cd fonctionne encore très bien.
Merci par avance de vos réponses.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Novembre 2008)

tu avais un sujet très  récent 
tu aurais du y poster histoire de concentrer les choses plutôt qu'éparpiller
http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/pb-gravure-0x8002006e-238230.html?highlight=0x8002006E


----------



## nathalieeee (2 Novembre 2008)

Effectivement !
C'est ce que je viens de faire. Je n'avais pas vu le sujet!!!
Merci


----------

